# New to me paint scheme.



## Mark Johnston (Jun 15, 2019)

I’ve never seen this pattern on a Schwinn frame before. Doesn’t show up in the 1941 catalog either. Perhaps it was a bike made by Schwinn for another company?
Does anyone have any insight?


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 15, 2019)

Schwinn pre war BFG. Some of the BFG models had there own detailing and model names like Challenger. Check out the BFG thread. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/lets-see-your-bf-goodrich-bikes.147292/


----------



## Mark Johnston (Jun 15, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> Schwinn pre war BFG. Some of the BFG models had there own detailing and model names like Challenger. Check out the BFG thread.
> 
> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/lets-see-your-bf-goodrich-bikes.147292/
> 
> ...




Thank You!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 16, 2019)

Looks like BFG filigree to me. Nice.


----------



## John G04 (Jun 16, 2019)

I used to have this bike that had the same scheme just a normal bfg paint scheme


----------



## Mark Johnston (Jun 16, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> Looks like BFG filigree to me. Nice.




She wants it black so the paint is coming off. I’m taking measurements and photos so stencils can be made in this pattern though.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 16, 2019)

Mark Johnston said:


> She wants it black so the paint is coming off. I’m taking measurements and photos so stencils can be made in this pattern though.



What??? That paint is in great shape!


----------



## John G04 (Jun 16, 2019)

Mark Johnston said:


> She wants it black so the paint is coming off. I’m taking measurements and photos so stencils can be made in this pattern though.




Why just why


----------



## olevince (Jun 16, 2019)

Just clean it. Find a rust bucket to strip down.


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 16, 2019)

Don't ruin that perfect paint, can find another girl's frame cheap


----------



## Mark Johnston (Jun 16, 2019)

If someone locally wants to trade for another prewar women’s frame and fork, or pay shipping and packaging costs both ways I’m cool with that. Otherwise it’s going to the powdercoaters with a set of hoops in a couple of weeks.
I’m building a rider for my sons girlfriend.

Edit: I’ll take a postwar women’s ballooner frame and fork in trade if someone really wants to save this paint job.


----------



## Mark Johnston (Jun 16, 2019)

Beuller?


----------



## John G04 (Jun 16, 2019)

I have a 55ish girls frame and fork i can take pictures of it once I get home


----------



## Mark Johnston (Jun 16, 2019)

John G04 said:


> I have a 55ish girls frame and fork i can take pictures of it once I get home



Awesome!


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 17, 2019)

I also have a mid'50s frame fork and fenders that are super straight but have been painted... I would trade if you have the fork for yours also...


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 17, 2019)

I'll PM some pictures


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 17, 2019)

Don't send it off please


----------



## Mark Johnston (Jun 17, 2019)

Trade offer withdrawn. This matter is closed. Thank you GTs58 for answering my original question.


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 17, 2019)

I'd throw in the crank and skiptooth...


----------



## Mark Johnston (Jun 28, 2019)

What horn tank panels will fit this frame? She wants a horn, and alarm system like ours have.


----------



## Rivnut (Jun 28, 2019)

Mark Johnston said:


> What horn tank panels will fit this frame? She wants a horn, and alarm system like ours have.



Look at the bike in post #2


----------



## Mark Johnston (Jun 28, 2019)

Rivnut said:


> Look at the bike in post #2




Well, no poop?
Your response is very informative.
Are post war tanks different? Are there different versions? Etc?
I’m looking for useful information.


----------



## Mark Johnston (Oct 18, 2019)

I received the BFG style paint stencils yesterday, and the frame and forks will be back from powder coating today. I have most of the parts to assemble the chassis while the S-2s are out being laced.


----------



## Surfrider Jim (Oct 18, 2019)

So much for preserving American history. Lets destroy it for the spoiled brat.


----------



## Mark Johnston (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## Just Jeff (Oct 18, 2019)

I believe the tank for that frame is 1941 only. May make it harder to find one, but they are out there’s


----------



## Mark Johnston (Oct 18, 2019)

Just Jeff said:


> I believe the tank for that frame is 1941 only. May make it harder to find one, but they are out there’s



There’s one on EBay right now, but I’ve spent all of my spending cabbage on powder coat this week. Maybe it’ll still be there next week, if not I’m patient.


----------



## Boris (Oct 18, 2019)

Mark-
If you add me to your ignore list. We'll both be ignoring each other.


----------



## Mark Johnston (Oct 18, 2019)

Boris said:


> Mark-
> If you add me to your ignore list. We'll both be ignoring each other.



Yet, here you are ignoring me like a boss! Thanks for your input.


----------



## Mark Johnston (Oct 18, 2019)

Anyway, EBay seller oldstuff4yousheepdog made these stencils if anyone else is interested. I don’t believe he has them listed yet, but shoot him a message & I’m sure he’ll hook you up.


----------



## Mark Johnston (Oct 18, 2019)

Surfrider Jim said:


> So much for preserving American history. Lets destroy it for the spoiled brat.



.......and the award for drama queen goes to Surfrider Jim!


----------



## ricobike (Oct 18, 2019)

Tank for $50 here:  https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/ladies-prewar-schwinn-part-out.160401/


----------



## Mark Johnston (Oct 18, 2019)

ricobike said:


> Tank for $50 here:  https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/ladies-prewar-schwinn-part-out.160401/



Thank you, but I’m tapped out on cash for bike parts at the moment. Those panels would be perfect though!


----------



## Mark Johnston (Mar 22, 2020)

Found a set I thought would fit, but they must  be for postwar frames.
$80 shipped if anyone needs them.


----------



## Just Jeff (Mar 22, 2020)

Schwinn 1941 ladies horn tank see reference pics | Sell - Trade: Bicycle Parts, Accessories, Ephemera
					

Wing pattern tank under spray paint. Tapped brackets. Has some dings here and there. But it is solid.




					thecabe.com
				




I believe this tank would work for you.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Mar 22, 2020)

I have a tank for this if interested let me know...I had it on eBay..


----------



## Artweld (Mar 22, 2020)

Looks like that last post is probably a 41' tank. Similar to the one I have hanging up on a prewar ladies 41'



Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## mickeyc (Oct 19, 2022)

Is that '41 tank the only year they used the "feather" motif?


----------

